# Closet Set-up



## NatzTurnazHeadzBustaz (May 6, 2009)

Is it best to use the closet itself for growing?  Or should I install a grow box?  Does anyone have any pointers on the best way to seal the closet my doors are the standard closet doors that's grated -the ones that comes in two pieces and slides.


----------



## solarz (May 7, 2009)

I have the same type of closet door, and what i did was take the door part of it out...and made a door myself out of panda film.  I used adhesive zippers to make the "frame" of the door and it works great for me.  If you posted some pics, it may be a lil easier to help you out on setting something up.  

But, are you talking about the single sliding door that folds, or the double sliding doors that fold?  Either way, i think you can pull it off.

solarz


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2009)

ditto... panda film is the stuff...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2009)

Well, I found it better to build an enclosure in my closet.  I did some framing and used 1/2" plywood.  It is entirely stealth.  I left the closet doors in place.  I can have people in my room and no one would suspect that I have plants vegging in my closet.


----------

